# Filthy Rule Badgering.



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Greetings fellow Heretics.

I recently helped out two begginers to the hobby (Who were a little older than me), and I looked through the 'Nids Codex for a rule. I found, however, a nasty combination for Swarmlord and Hormagaunts. I told the 'Nid player of this (Who had not realised that Swarmlord had psychic powers), and he utilised it immediately under my guidance. A step-by-step guide is included below;

Swarmlord uses _Paroxysm_ on a unit of 5 Chaos Terminators, with attached Abaddon. Then he uses his _Swarm Leader_ rule to bestow Furious Charge on a unit of 16 Toxin-Sac toting Hormagaunts. They now have Strength 4, so the poisoned attacks now re-roll to wound instead of wounding on 4+. They charge the Terminators. They hit on 3+ due to the low WS of the Terminators. They then wound on 4+'s with re-rolls. With 3 attacks each when charging and re-rolling 1's to hit, there could only be one outcome. All 5 Terminators were killed and Abbadon had to make 2 saves. Swarmlord then continued to Paroxyse Abbadon. Eventually after killing the Hormagaunts and a Carnifex, which itself had destoyed the Chaos Land Raider earlier in the battle, the Despoiler was chopped into lots of little bits by Swarmlord.

After confronting the Store Manager about this he called me a 'Filthy Rule Badger', which I thought was a most appropriate term and should enter common use.

I want to know *your* Filthy Rule Badgering and tell Heresy of some really nasty combinations!

Midnight


----------



## forkbanger (Jan 25, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Swarmlord uses _Paroxysm_ on a unit of 5 Chaos Terminators, with attached Abaddon. Then he uses his _Swarm Leader_ rule to bestow Furious Charge on a unit of 16 Toxin-Sac toting Hormagaunts. They now have Strength 4, so the poisoned attacks now re-roll to wound instead of wounding on 4+. They charge the Terminators. They hit on 3+ due to the low WS of the Terminators. They then wound on 4+'s with re-rolls. With 3 attacks each when charging and re-rolling 1's to hit, there could only be one outcome. All 5 Terminators were killed and Abbadon had to make 2 saves. Swarmlord then continued to Paroxyse Abbadon.


Paroxysm is a psychic shooting attack. Once Abaddon was locked in combat, the Swarmlord couldn't Paroxysm him until he was out of combat.


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

forkbanger said:


> Paroxysm is a psychic shooting attack. Once Abaddon was locked in combat, the Swarmlord couldn't Paroxysm him until he was out of combat.


Yes and no. It is a shooting attack, but it lasts until the start of tyranid players next turn, so you can get 2 assault phases before it wears off (your turn assault, your opponents turn assault). After this it will have no effect if you are still locked in combat.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

As there is no question in the entire OP, I am moving to Tactics...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes Paroxysm is a psychic shooting attack. The point is that the combo was so deadly that all 5 Terminators were killed, and Abaddon hit many times as the Hormagaunts got one round of hitting WS1 Abaddon with 3 attacks and Furious Charge and one round of hitting WS1 Abaddon with 2 attacks each (Admittedly without re-rolls and striking last because of Initiative). By this time Swarmlord will be in charge range. Realistically, Abaddon, on 3 wounds by now, can't stand against a charging Swarmlord and angry Carnifex.

Sorry for the confusion caused, I obviously didn't explain it in as much detail as I'd thought.

Anyway, any other suggestions for nasty combinations?

Midnight


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Well it might not be in the same league as that, but ive recently had fun against GEQ with a double ML hit (reducing Cover save), then putting a Railheads sub munition round into them. Splat!

Im sure there are many many horrible combos out there mind!!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Nasty! I thought MLs would pop up somewhere.

Keep 'em coming!

Midnight


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Doom of Malantai, nuff said


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Using Doom isn't really a sneaky and underhand.cruel tactic. I know it's really powerful, but absolutely _anyone_ can buy a Zoanthrope and write down Doom of Malan'tai: 90pts.

It isn't a combination of special rules that makes it nasty.

However, I found another.

Step i: Attach a priest to a Guardsmen squad for re-rolls to hit.

Step ii: Use Creed's 'For the Honour of Cadia' special rule the Guardsmen squad for extra strength and Fearless.

This means that you can charge a 20-man Ork boyz squad and do some real damage to them. That's not to mention a Strength 7 Power Fist that rolls 2D6 for AP. That's Penetrating a Land Raider about 50% of the time per attack.

Midnight


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah. But theyre guardsmen. Sack spending a minimum 330pts for a single melee guardsman unit.

You're better off just shoving Yarrick and a Priest into a unit of Ogryns. Dirty Tactics? Can't go far wrong with Dual Lash Prince and 3 Vindicators/defilers.


----------



## Kontempt (Dec 1, 2009)

If you're talking scouring rules for awesome combos I like my Deathwing squad. Give them a standard for extra attack, lightning claws and attach Interrogator Chaplain - Charge +1, +1 for extra CC, +1 for standard and re-roll to hit from Litanies of Hate! Not to mention the re-roll to wound from lightning claws. 20 attacks from 4 termies which re-roll to hit then wound is pretty viscious...


----------



## Drizzt_13 (May 22, 2009)

Kontempt said:


> If you're talking scouring rules for awesome combos I like my Deathwing squad. Give them a standard for extra attack, lightning claws and attach Interrogator Chaplain - Charge +1, +1 for extra CC, +1 for standard and re-roll to hit from Litanies of Hate! Not to mention the re-roll to wound from lightning claws. 20 attacks from 4 termies which re-roll to hit then wound is pretty viscious...


Black templars do it better, LC terminators with furious charge preferred enemy and litanies of hate. In addition they cna have a holy relic for the extra attack as well. Also the old chapter standard is fun because it says you have counter attack and gain an extra attack when charged so when you get charged you get +2 attacks. Got to love the crazyness. 

To the OP: I think you're overreacting, combos are nor dirty underhanded rules badgering, they're simple tactics that nearly all armies have. Mass of attacks is a great way to overwhelm terminators especially when you can send cheap expendable units at them. You found a cool combo that works in the situation it isn't gamebreaking and eventually your opponents will adapt. Combos such as, Chaplain plus assault unit, doom plus pod, markerlights plus concentrated fire are hardly overpowered or anything particularly insightful. 

Full credit to you for finding a combo that helped in your situation, it's just when i think Dirty rules badgerign I think much crazier things then this. I have read long arguments as to why tyranid units out of synapse range should be advanced with the models facing backwards, that way they get an extra d6 inches of movement but as they cannot see anything are not hurt by suffering from rage. Now that is filthy rules badgering.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Drizzt_13 said:


> Black templars do it better, LC terminators with furious charge preferred enemy and litanies of hate.


Why have Litanies when you have Preferred enemy?


----------



## demon of greed (Jan 20, 2008)

10 wolf guard with 2 wolf claws each, wolf priest and wolf lord with 2 wolf claws, wolf tooth necklace and saga of the warrior born. 

wolf priest gives prefered enemy to himself and unit hes with to a pparticular unit type ie infantry.

on the charge wolf guard get 40 atacks re roll to hit and wound (cus of the wolf claws)!
wolf lord always hits on 3+ and gets reroll to hit and wound.
if for some reason next turn your still locked in combat wolf lord also gets bonus attacks depending on how many wounds he caused.

expencive unit but very powerfull.


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

My favorite. IG Psyker Battle Squad (with at least 8 psykers) Weaken Resolve and Callidus Assassin Neural Shredder. On the turn the Callidus arrives, place her behind whatever unit you want to dispose of (or for maximum coverage against Fearless units). Cast Weaken Resolve on the unit, they are now -8 or -9 or so on their LD. Now hit them with the Neural Shredder, ST 8 to wound vs LD and AP1 flamer tempalte. Causes Instant Death due to lowered LD values, and Invul saves only. Assuming enough casualties for a Morale test, they need snake-eyes to pass (WR lasts until the end of the IG turn). Assuming they fail, they fall back and the Callidus is likely in assault range (this is why you place her BEHIND them). Assault the fleeing unit, which now needs to make another Morale test with a 2 to pass or they are destroyed per the assaulting a fleeing uint rules. Even if they are fearless or pass the morale test due to other special rules (like being able to use someone else's LD), the Callidus can assault the now greatly reduced unit and snicker snack them a bit with the C'tan Phase Sword.


----------



## Jono (Feb 2, 2010)

TH/SS Termi's in a LR, nuff said


----------



## Drizzt_13 (May 22, 2009)

Jono said:


> TH/SS Termi's in a LR, nuff said


Eh not good enough on their own to be really cheap, need an army built to protect them in todays meltagun infested world.

I Like the 6 broodlords with whatever power it is that lowers leadership by 1 each and stacks combined with the doom on Malantai in a drop pod. yeah it's not original but god that would be a great combo to pull off


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Variation on the valkyrie first turn assault taken to the Nth degree I give you the blood splat.

Blood Angels

IC (whatever nasty IC you like)
5 Man Assault Terminator Squad (mix weapons to suit)
Furioso Dread (mix weapon to suit)
Stormraven (again mix weapon to suit)

If you get first turn scout move (up to 24") near biggest group of enemy at start of your turn disembark and move (2"+6" move detaching the IC if there are multiple assault options) then Assault up to 3 units (not to mention shooting hell out of a 4th and putting something into a 5th stormraven with POTS) first turn meaning autohit on vehicles.

Mean nasty and you'll make no friends but effective.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Logan Grimnar, 10 Wolf Guard, 2 of which have cyclones.

4 tank hunting missiles per turn in a Troops unit.

Or, just Logan Grimnar anything. Gives out USRs like candy, make WG Troops, and sports a ridiculous number of attacks split between PF and FB, gives +1A to all models within 18" for 1 turn, and has Eternal Warrior to top it off.

<3 Logan


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Blood Splat is mean, mean and mean and nasty! A tactic, this time for IG, is to use the Psyker Battle Squad Weaken Resolve power with a squad of 7 or more, before a shooting phase of Ratlings/Basilisks. One round later and the enemy's prize unit of Nobs/Terminators/Wolf Guard/out-of-synapse Genestealers/Warlocks spend a turn scrabbling around in the mud. God bless Pinning tests.

Midnight


----------

